# 2002 Zr 800 EFI CX



## 4x4Andrew (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi up for sale is a 2002 Zr 800 EFI Cross-Country 501 EASY miles on it. the sled is in SHOWROOM CONDITION. Here is you chance to be faster then your buddys. Make offer. Leave your offer and E-mail Address. 
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

i know a few guys looking for used sleds, got ant idea how much ya want for it?

they had a 2002 at the snow show brand new 800 efi x-counrty for 5899.00 + tax.

i tried to talk em into it there, good price


----------



## 4x4Andrew (Oct 29, 2002)

No idea at all make offer


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Andrew,

I copied this thread over to the Trading Post.

-Goosewa


----------

